# Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig



## schmiddiii2010 (10. August 2010)

Moin Leute! #h
Habe heute meinen gefangenen Aal schön in Butter gebraten.
Hatte ihn zwar schon vor etwa 3 Wochen gefangen und eingefroren gehabt, aber als ich fertig mit dem braten war und ihn probiert habe , kam das Grauen 
Er schmeckte in gewisser Weise schon nach Fisch , aber sein modriger Geschmack hat alles überönt :v
Woran liegt das?? Kann ich noch etwas dagegen tuen??

MfG


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Kommt der Aal aus einem stehenden Gewässer ? Am besten noch ein kleiner Vereinsteich mit Schlammgrund?

Dann wärs kein Wunder - ist bei karpfen und anderen Fischen auch nicht anders.


----------



## heuki1983 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Hast du ihn richtigig ausbluten lassen ?

Und aufgepasst das du beim Töten nicht seine Innereiein verletzt hast ?

Bin zwar kein Aal - experte, aber ich habe mal gehört das wenn man die Innereien anschneidet und sich die Flüssigkeit im aal-verteilt , wird der Ungeniessbar !!

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran ....


----------



## Vodnik (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand den Aal nach dem Fang bzw. dem Töten umgehend sorgfältig ausnehmen / ausspülen und unbedingt den so genannten Blutfaden der unterhalb der Hauptgräte, bis zum 2. "Blutknotenpunkt" / Niere (ein Stück hinter der Afteröffnung), verläuft gründlich entfernen (ausschaben). Geschieht das nicht gründlich genug, tendiert der Fisch zu einem seltsamen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Tippe eher auf die Sache, die Vodnik angesprochen hat .... im hinten bereich sitzt am Blutfaden auch die Niere... die sollte man ebenfalls entfernen.

Und nach dem Fang eben schnell ausnehmen und auswaschen....


----------



## ali-angler (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

in Stilgewässern mit schlammigen grund kenn ich das auch, dass die aale gerade im frühjahr noch recht modrig schmecken, später im Jahr wenn die Fischbrut die haupnahrung bildet legt sich das etwas.
Würd den nächstes mal etwas länger in ner Salzlake einlegen dann räuchern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*



> gefangen und eingefroren gehabt


Aal als fettreicher Fisch ist immer problematisch eim einfrieren.
Wenn da die Temperatur nicht niedrig genug war (mindestens -18, nocbh besser noch kälter) kann das auch schnell passieren mit modrig/ranzig schmecken..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kommt der Aal aus einem stehenden Gewässer ? Am besten noch ein kleiner Vereinsteich mit Schlammgrund?
> 
> Dann wärs kein Wunder - ist bei karpfen und anderen Fischen auch nicht anders.



So sehe ich das auch, denn es deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Ich habe hier auch ein kleines, stehendes Gewässer(etwa die Fläche eines Sportplatz) und da schmecken die Fische, ohne Sonderbehandlung, grundsätzlich auch modrig.
Raubfische haben nicht ganz so extremen Modergeschmack, wie die Friedfische(penetrant), aber störende Konzentration hat der Modergeschmack auch bei Räubern wie Zander und Aal.
Um die Fische dennoch genießen zu können, hilft das Einlegen des Fisches oder dessen Filets in Milch, noch besser in Buttermilch.
Durch die Inhaltsstoffe der Buttermilch kommt es zu einer osmotischen Reaktion, die dem Fisch den Modergeschmack entzieht. Die Alten machten das früher auch mit Wildfleisch, damit selbiges nicht zu wild schmeckte, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Bei Härtefällen wie richtig modrig schmeckenden Karpfen, hilft zur Genießbarmachung nur die Kombination aus Bauchlappen wegschneiden(+wegschmeißen), 8 Stunden in Buttermilch einlegen, dann abspülen und weitere 8 Stunden in Räucherlake oder Salzwasser einlegen, danach Räuchern. 
Wenn der Fisch dann immer noch moselt, ist er Sondermüll!:v


----------



## schmiddiii2010 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

der aal kommt aus einem sehr langsam fließenden fluß.
naja retten kann ich ihn wohl auch net mehr , vllt übertönt eine schöne soße ja den modrigen geschmack oder lässt ihn noch zu einem besonderen geschmackserlebnis retten 
werde das nächste mal einfach wieder räuchern , ist wohl das beste #6
trotzdem danke!!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Der Modrige Geschmack bei Fischen (auch Aal) kommt von Blaualgen in denen Geosmin enthalten ist, und das macht den Modrigen Geschmack aus.
Gegen den Modrigen Geschmack hilft das Wässern der Fische in frischem klaren Wasser (1-2 Wochen).


----------



## paul hucho (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

^^Hab nicht alles gelesen, also kann sein das es schon gesagt wurde.

Alsoo, du must den Aal vor dem Braten häuten!!! Sonst ist es  kein Wunder wenner nicht schmecken tut. Warum weiss ich nicht,ich weiss nur das es meien Oma gesagt hat.Vermute aber, dass das an der Schleimhaut liegt#c


|wavey:


----------



## lonesome (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Pfanne vorher spülen? *duck* |supergri


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Je nachdem wie groß der Aal war, ist braten keine gute Wahl. Versuch lieber bei Aalen ab 60cm andere Zubereitungsmethoden bei denen mehr Fett aus dem Fisch austreten kann. Räuchern ist natürlich der Favorit aber Grillen und Backen (beides ohne Haut!!) geht auch sehr gut.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*

Also anfangs haben Aale (auch aus Flüssen) bei mir auch komisch geschmeckt, bis mir jemand gezeigt hat, daß man nach der Afteröffnung noch so 3-5 cm weiterschneiden muss, um die Niere auch sicher und komplett zu entfernen. Bleibt die drin schmeckt Aal komisch modrig...also immer schön alles unter der Wirbelsäule rauskratzen (Löffelstiel) und die Niere großzügig entfernen.

Ansonsten bei Teichaalen hilft Buttermilch hervorragend.


----------



## antonio (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aal schmeckt nach braten modrig*



paul hucho schrieb:


> ^^Hab nicht alles gelesen, also kann sein das es schon gesagt wurde.
> 
> Alsoo, du must den Aal vor dem Braten häuten!!! Sonst ist es  kein Wunder wenner nicht schmecken tut. Warum weiss ich nicht,ich weiss nur das es meien Oma gesagt hat.Vermute aber, dass das an der Schleimhaut liegt#c
> 
> ...



müssen muß man nicht.
man muß den fisch nur gründlich säubern und entschleimen.

antonio


----------

